# Drum rig 101- new updated version



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I wrote the Drum 101 rig a few years ago and have been asked by many folks on PM or otherwise why I took down the pictures and if I could re-post them. I always just answer with "I'm going to soon". That wasn't entirely accurate, but none the less, I realize when I get these PM's from screen-names that I don't recognize or with "I signed up to ask you" that although I only know a 101 level on drumfishing, that I can still provide information that helps. And after having asking Google on a drum rig... Well I can see why people would have questions.

This is what I propose (if the mod's allow and sticky this thread).

Drum Rig 101/King Rig 101 etc have over 47K hits.... Our site has over 17k members, needless to say I saw the 101 thread linked on other sites... We have a big hurdle in drum fishing right now... Beach Closures on the Cape Hatteras National Seashore Recreation Area. How could you want to learn about drum fishing when the best place in the world to drum fish could soon be unavailable to anyone?

What I propose is of mutual benefit. I will make sure to do a full and more exhaustive write up with new photos. You take 5 minutes to sign an online petition and email your congressman about the significance of the issue. I'm sure there will be some follow up posts with links and letter copies to send and if you have a facebook account, share a link

If we can have 5 thousand of our members do this, just hit reply and that you've signed the petition or written an email and shared on facebook, I will re-write Drum Rig 101 and King Rig 101. I'm not computer savy enough to know how much space this takes up on the interwebz, but maybe we could delete and keep a running count every so often as to not take up too much space until we hit our 5K mark?

http://www.change.org/petitions/the-us-senate-remove-the-orv-rule-and-provide-free-and-open-access

thanks,

Neil Choe

RUNNING TOTAL- 1


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

neil - signed petition, # 200 something?, emailed and fb'd


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sounds good.. It may actually get some involved that were not before because they just did not know what can happen when enviro groups dictate a plan for a government agency...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

#2


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Neil,

Good idea. I signed, don't remember my # though. I echo DD's sentiments. The one thing I think about when writing congressmen and senators is how I should structure the letter. We are all so impassioned about this topic but we tend to leave out a lot of the significant facts that we all know - impact to economy, the birds are not an endangered species, impact to way of life, fishermen traditionally are good stewards of the beach, tradition, etc. If someone could fashion sample emails/letters we could copy it would make it soooo much easier for the average dum-dum, no Kenny, not Drum-Dum, to just copy, paste and send it out with some minor tweaks. 

There were a few samples floating around but I cannot locate them. Would this help?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Neil,
> 
> Good idea. I signed, don't remember my # though. I echo DD's sentiments. The one thing I think about when writing congressmen and senators is how I should structure the letter. We are all so impassioned about this topic but we tend to leave out a lot of the significant facts that we all know - impact to economy, the birds are not an endangered species, impact to way of life, fishermen traditionally are good stewards of the beach, tradition, etc. If someone could fashion sample emails/letters we could copy it would make it soooo much easier for the average dum-dum, no Kenny, not Drum-Dum, to just copy, paste and send it out with some minor tweaks.
> 
> There were a few samples floating around but I cannot locate them. Would this help?


Yeah there were, i think there was a really good one on DD's board along with a link to easily find email addresses for congressmen.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That's exactly what I was referring to. Perfect.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Done.


----------



## yadkinpierlovers (May 19, 2008)

signed


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I signed last week and was 500 something. My wife just signed and she was 14,382.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

done


----------



## bigval (May 26, 2011)

Signed online....posted to FB.... We should get another 50 signatures just because you made it easy to link to FB. The tabs for the letters are great also. I am also going to mail in the letter to both my VA and NC reps. 

BTW- one of the reasons I found this site was trying to research for things like the drum rig. I know I have read that post.


----------



## timbo3875 (Oct 7, 2007)

Done & Done.......


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

Done


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

signed last week and made a contribution to CHAPA for the legal battle


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Neil,

I signed already, but I am going to stick this to the top of the main forum here. I think it's a great idea. I know I speak for a lot of folks in saying that your threads in the bible section are among the best not just on this site, but on the Internet period.

AJ


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yup I signed.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"you've signed the petition or written an email and shared on facebook"

Done, Done & Done! 

How about we add another part (although I know the state of the economy will prevent a lot of folks from being able to do this...)

Have you sent a little $$$ to OBPA or NCBBA to aid in the fight? Anything, even a little bit, helps!

TjB


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

awesome. 600 views and 10 people signing.


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

at least one of those views is mine, and I've already signed the petition...but 10 out of 600 still sux.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

101?

What about 102?

Or the Master Class 103*


* Master Class is actually a bunch of has been Drunk/Ex Pier Rat/Dune Billy folks like myself and a few others I grew up with who still think they can compete with the young fellas, mostly living off their whiles as the body goes before the mind.....

Why you getting rid of that FusionMag? 

Sell it to Plug he is looking for more to break.....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Garboman said:


> 101?
> 
> What about 102?
> 
> ...


Dear Mr. Snagglepussman,

I offer up a 101 and only a 101 as i may actually be able to instruct a 102/200 level class, however I still stand by the "one less sumbeech" philosphy. Don't want too much competition now......

Selling the Mag as I have several of them, and just aquired an inferno. I'm running out of room, I told myself from now on before you buy gotta sell.

I don't sell anything to people in Jersey. A state that allows for Snooki and her pregnancy on humankind is not something I can be a part of. However Mr. Pluggers is definately a good human being who I would sell to, being older and uglier than myself, it would be a kind gesture.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

That's some good stuff. LMFAO. I was #14444. They need a lot more to get Washington's attention.

Done.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> awesome. 600 views and 10 people signing.


Neil, if you go by the formula that only 1% of people will complain about a service to this than you can look at it as that 599 have signed and just not said something. Either way kudos on trying to get the word out, the sign this thread is getting some action...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

NTKG said:


> awesome. 600 views and 10 people signing.


Yeah,
This was pointed out to me when I started the other thread stuck at the top.
I wonder if the technology exists yet that would only count _new views_, instead of total views.
A lot of people come back to these threads to see what others are saying after they have already posted & voted.
But still kind of a small count.
TjB


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Done on two differnt ones.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Done


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Just Signed Keep Signing Guys


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Signed and passed it on to over 100 other of my friends who have done the same.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

signed... #18,040


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Did this a while ago and just saw this thread. Facebook-ed, tweeted, signed and emailed.


----------



## robjfer (Nov 3, 2010)

Done... #18,287 on the petition.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Done!!!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Number 18575 here!


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Signed


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

NTKG said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I wrote the Drum 101 rig a few years ago and have been asked by many folks on PM or otherwise why I took down the pictures and if I could re-post them. I always just answer with "I'm going to soon". That wasn't entirely accurate, but none the less, I realize when I get these PM's from screen-names that I don't recognize or with "I signed up to ask you" that although I only know a 101 level on drumfishing, that I can still provide information that helps. And after having asking Google on a drum rig... Well I can see why people would have questions.
> 
> ...


Neil,

The Peititon is now closed . . . Would you please repost the articles and pics ? 

Thanks,

Tight Lines !


----------

